
Spybot Anti-Beacon: Disable Tracking/Telemetry in Windows - TobyGiacometti
https://www.safer-networking.org/products/spybot-anti-beacon/
======
fonkyyack
I'm using spybot for quite a long time now but I think I reach a point where I
can't continue with windows... I'll move to manjaro soon the only things that
was making me stay with windows was the games. I'll do whatever I can to make
it work over Linux. Windows always updating when he wants really annoys me.
Anyway, everything I have at home is already Linux or android so...

~~~
TobyGiacometti
Gaming is also one of the main reasons why I still have a Windows box.
However, thanks to
[https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton),
this might be less of a problem in the future.

